

Show HN: Multiplayer Snakes - phankinson
http://piwh1000.github.io/GoSnake/?go_snake_room=2041207911

======
readme
Didn't work on chromium or firefox on Linux.

Chromium: Arrow keys did not move snake. Firefox: Nothing showed up at all.

No, I'm not running tinfoil hat plugins like noscript. These were vanilla
browsers.

~~~
phankinson
Things are flooded atm. Trying to resolve.

~~~
sharth
Uncaught RoomSizeError: Room is full

------
phankinson
If the room is glitching for you, try going direct to:
[http://piwh1000.github.io/GoSnake/](http://piwh1000.github.io/GoSnake/)

------
smcl
It was reasonably quiet when I was playing, but a couple of times it looked
like the _thing_ you had to collect with your snake respawned on the other
side of the board before anyone could conceivably get there. Was quite
irritating.

------
tantalor
XMLHttpRequest cannot load
[https://goinstant.net/engine.io/?acct=NinjaOtter&app=NodeKno...](https://goinstant.net/engine.io/?acct=NinjaOtter&app=NodeKnockout&guest=1&EIO=2&transport=polling).
Origin [http://piwh1000.github.io](http://piwh1000.github.io) is not allowed
by Access-Control-Allow-Origin.

------
stanmancan
404 :: There isn't a GitHub Page here.

------
phankinson
She's glitching hard now... haha

------
acomjean
reminds me of snafu on intellivision

